# some squirrels



## alleyyooper

Setting in the deer blind with the camera I was shooting some squirrel pictures. The one I thought was rather on the fu nny side. You would have thought I had said stickim up.
gotta getto thinking them out thats for sure.

 Al


----------



## Fifelaker

That first one looks like you owe him money. Have they been breeding with cape buffalo up there?


----------



## alleyyooper

Just a gray faze of the fox squirrels. Should have down sized the picture before posting.

 Al


----------



## Fifelaker

I did not mean the size I meant the LOOK on his face:msp_biggrin:


----------



## alleyyooper

I thought the look was from me saying your money or your life.
Having a problem uploading pictures to photo bucket for some reason. Trying a new source.











 Al


----------



## barneyrb

Salt, pepper, dredge them in flour (quartered), fry until golden brown, make a thick medium onion gravy, return to gravy and simmer (covered) for about 45min to an hour, and then serve over rice with a side of green beans. 

Gotta be one of my favorites of wild game to eat.


----------



## cjk

The next time I go squirrel hunting I am wearing my blaze orange. This year deer hunting every squirrel I saw came up to me within 10ft and looked me over good before scampering slowly away. One looked like he was in love or something, I had to reach down and throw a stick at him to make him go away. The stick hit him and he went around the tree and looked at me. 

If I go out in camo, they run the other way...


----------



## tree md

Here's a real nut case I got on one of my game cameras a few years back:


----------



## tree md

Here's another:


----------



## alleyyooper

Rolling in a mock or real scrap I bet.

 Al


----------

